# Ultimate Recycling.. (Pics)



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

Well I just did the rounds and opened up one of my pedelings takeaway container to see he hadn't eaten his cricket. I searched through his sphagnum moss, and found him. He was much darker than normal and not moving at all, even when I gently nudged him... Poor little bloke was dead..

But with so many hungry mouths to feed, nothing ever goes to waste so he got given to the ever-hungry crabs.



























R.I.P little buddy...


----------



## kelly (Nov 1, 2007)

You're a MONSTER!!!!!
HOW DARE YOU FEED A BELOVED PET TO ANOTHER ANIMAL!!!!
:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 1, 2007)

That is so disgusting. I can't beleive you would do that.

Honestly you make me sick!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 1, 2007)

haha, how are the crabs settling in? do you see them much?


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 1, 2007)

Hahaha Start to throw Your rubbage in there as well lol


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

They come out at night every now and again, but mostly chill in the water. They're fun to feed roaches and crickets to. Figured I may as well put the little bloke to good use.

No idea how he died though.. I was doing everything right. Any pede keepers got ideas?


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

Was that a native,,,,,its illegal you know..........you meanie....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 1, 2007)

so wrong...nah why not u were only wanna throw him out


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

Whats rubbage????


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

haha, i want one of those B.A. amazonian pedes, they eat birds apparently and other large thigns ilke rats


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

I think he meant rubbish Isis.

What's a B.A. Amazonian pede? Hahaha that sounds like a made up common name.


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont know..lol i meant rubish.lol


----------



## Isis (Nov 1, 2007)

well derrrrr


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 1, 2007)

Crabs are the ocean's recycler, they scavenge on just about anything. It is surprising they taste so good!


----------



## PhilK (Nov 1, 2007)

Oysters are the sea's filters, and people think they taste good too! Hahaha


----------



## Naxx (Nov 1, 2007)

rocks are the oceans base....they taste like rocks!


----------



## Oskorei (Nov 1, 2007)

and sand is all gritty


----------



## Renagade (Nov 1, 2007)

hey philk, in one of the latest australian auarium mags, this dude was using his homebrew beer (while brewing) to suppliment the co2 in his planted aquarium (freash water) in daylight hours. i thought it was ingenius. an inovative way to recycle.


----------



## JoandDrew (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm..That may be taking recycling to the extreme, but if he had signed the donor card, it would be ok. Im sure he would have been happy his death wasnt in vain, and that his body helped keep another alive..


----------

